# Closed Threads



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im not sure but Ive noticed posts get closed after a period of time. I dont get it. why?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess the real question is, after how long? It seems like the logical thing to do if a thread hasn't received any replies for a considerably long time, don't you think? If the thread starter abandons their thread, it kind of implies their problem was resolved or they moved on and are not in need of help with that issue anymore, doesn't it?


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Not to me. Many times many people havent read the thread and some of the threads i have started are not about problems. If it were solved or not needed anymore it should be up to the starter to decide when to delete it, close it, or mark it as resolved. Just because it has closed doesnt mean others wouldnt like input on it.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Most of them are closed by the originator when the question was answered. 
Some get closed because they went off track. 

On most subjects, I agree that leaving them open can help other people with similar problems find an answer. With computers though, hardware and software may be completely different so if two people are have very similar problems, but on one it may be a software issue, on the other it may be hardware so you get the best results by treating each problem as a unique issue.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

All of my threads are closed and I didnt closed them and i dont care if the others weigh-in. If anything I want them to. Whether it helps them on their specific problem or not. If only for them to have the right to comment.

Most didnt find a solution. Some werent issue related.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

kendallt said:


> Most of them are closed by the originator when the question was answered.
> Some get closed because they went off track.
> 
> On most subjects, I agree that leaving them open can help other people with similar problems find an answer. With computers though, hardware and software may be completely different so if two people are have very similar problems, but on one it may be a software issue, on the other it may be hardware so you get the best results by treating each problem as a unique issue.


Y'all do know that closed threads remain visible for viewing, right? Close threads are not deleted from the forums, they are simply locked to prevent further replies. Those with similar problems can still view the closed threads, all they have to do is search. If a moderator saw it fit to close a certain thread, it's for a good reason.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As I understand, the OP was wondering why he couldn't respond to, or ask for clarification in closed threads. 
I answered accordingly.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

kendallt said:


> Most of them are closed by the originator when the question was answered.


This is simply not true, non staff members cannot close a thread, they can only mark as solved.

The forum administrators have configured the forum software to close threads after a period of inactivity. If someone were to pm me with a good enough reason to re-open a closed thread, I would do it and I think most, if not all staff, would agree.



Threesom666 said:


> i dont care if the others weigh-in.


We _do care_ and others posting in a thread saying they have the same problem are considered thread hijackers and will almost always be directed to start a new thread of their own.

They may have the exact same computer with the same o/s but no two people will have their computer configured identically. For instance, another person is unlikely to have those mostly garbage driver updater programs which you seem to think are harmless.

That was the subject matter in your last locked thread in October last year, in which you appeared to be completely ignoring everyones advice to ditch them in favour of the proper way to update drivers, ie, device manufacturers website.

Had I been involved in that thread, I think I would have closed it as it was going nowhere.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh my god I totally screwed up and used 'closed' when I should have said 'answered'

bite me.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I frequently close threads after I get notified that someone has responded to the topic only to find that it is an old subject that has faded into the cobwebs of the site .. the new post is usually by a bot looking for a way to SPAM our site, so after sending the bot to the recycle bin I close the thread ! At one time we were inundated with non-relevant posts in old threads and spent as much time cleaning up as responding to requests for help.

The threads remain on view to anyone with a similar problem but are closed so that no further posts can be added .. Anyone with similar problems looking for advice is advised to open their own thread since if the advice given in the past doesn't help then the problem is not the same .. if the thread does help then they do not need to ask for help .. they will have fixed their problem. 
Members and guests are welcome to browse through old threads looking for clues as to why their equipment is working .. but we don't want lots of open threads where spammers can get in and try to put their ads .. especially if those spammers are also putting up links to dubious sites with the intention of spreading malware or virus.

We close to protect ourselves, our members and keep the site clean.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks D_F, forgot to mention spammers.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

To Dj

I guess Im so used to being in other sites where the threads become long and everyone has the same problem and they're trying to fix it though they might have different pcs.

I feel most of my threads werent resolved and yes they were old but I think that was the intention since i didnt expect a quick resolve right away. I think we should let the posters decide when the problem was solved so they have the right to close it. 

So in a respectful manner I can see the hijacking thread and didnt know you were so sensitive and keen on solving such unique problems. Appreciated.



In the program updater thread I didnt "ditch" people's advice and answers I learn from the different answers and prospectives but you have to accept that ultimately I will make my own decision. I am not a robot. Since then I still havent had a drivers issue and havent seen the harm in using it the few times I had. If I had then I can see myself agreeing of the dangers of it. Not saying that there arent programs out there that are spam and viruses. But just happens that the ones I tried didnt mess up my pc. Still if people were to comment on that thread with different answers and views doesnt mean I cant learn from it and continue to improve my pc decisions.

Discussions and arguments that appear and seem to go nowhere still might be educational and informative even though some might not agree.

To Kendallt

Thank you for you comments and participation on my thread.


To D_F

I hadnt seen the spam angle. It sucks that it cant be controlled and rid off causing disturbance in the site. No way of retroing threads back down after catching the spammers? I wouldve liked my threads to be open if only for new members who mightve want to comment on or input as some of the issues or questions were left unresolved. What should I do? Repost the same thread? Find it tedious and uncomfortable. Your answer made things more clear and understandable. Thank you.


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Threesom666 said:


> I feel most of my threads werent resolved and yes they were old but I think that was the intention since i didnt expect a quick resolve right away. I think we should let the posters decide when the problem was solved so they have the right to close it.


Many OP's abandon a site when the first post isn't resolving their problem instantly which it most of the time doesn't due to lack of information. Since there are so many of such OP's it's not possible to wait for the OP and let them decide whether a thread should be closed or not.

The few times the user is not like that, many will have forgotten to ask if a thread should be closed or not.

IMO, the current way is the better way. If someone needs a thread reopened they can PM a moderator.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you don't want it to be closed, give it a 'BUMP' reply once a week or two. 

It's pretty common for threads to go unanswered for a variety of reasons, it's nothing personal.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

id have a thread full of bumps. lol.

I dont see why not let the starter decide. My threads or ideas dont have to be open but it wouldnt hurt if they were open even if someone replies 6 months later or years. Not all threads are issues or have to be completely solved. Closing threads many times leaves them unresolved and the op puzzled. 

To finally MAKE IT CLEAR! I just went through some of my threads and found a perfect ex:

This is a lounge thread.

https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f370/hackers-1210497.html


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Threesom666 said:


> To finally MAKE IT CLEAR! I just went through some of my threads and found a perfect ex:
> 
> This is a lounge thread.
> 
> https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f370/hackers-1210497.html


You basically advertised that movie, which is a violation of the Rules. Movie poster = promotional material = advertisement. That thread would probably have stayed open if you had stuck to *discussing* it and not putting up a big poster for it.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> You basically advertised that movie, which is a violation of the Rules. Movie poster = promotional material = advertisement. That thread would probably have stayed open if you had stuck to *discussing* it and not putting up a big poster for it.


 Somehow I don't think showing posters of a 22 year old movie can rightly be called 'advertising'....

Since it was posted in the correct section, where, according to the sticky, clips are allowed, I think his post just hit the sell by date


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

kendallt said:


> Somehow I don't think showing posters of a 22 year old movie can rightly be called 'advertising'....
> 
> Since it was posted in the correct section, where, according to the sticky, clips are allowed, I think his post just hit the sell by date


Sure, clips are allowed, and to my understanding, the title of the sticky alone "*Please read before posting film clips*" implies restrictions on posting of clips. There's also the issue of copyright infringement and I really don't wish to get into such a long topic. Looking at the long list of threads in that sub-forum, I can only see two that have an attachment, from 2017 to date. It's not such an active sub-forum, and *time past is most likely the reason for those many closed threads*, but content is a consideration as well, hence the sticky. As at now, mods have not had much reason to moderate those threads based on their contents, but if some unusually high activities were noticed there then they'll definitely catch the attention of mods.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

kendallt said:


> Somehow I don't think showing posters of a 22 year old movie can rightly be called 'advertising'....
> 
> Since it was posted in the correct section, where, according to the sticky, clips are allowed, I think his post just hit the sell by date


Thank you.

Advertising would mean I make monetary out of it. Which I obviously dont. and of course Im not a cast member to be promoting a 22yr old movie. Stan makes it seem like posting a poster is advertisement. If that were so every poster and icon on the web would be considered advertising. Doesnt have common sense. If that was the reason I couldve taken down the poster. Hackers has to do with computers which is what this site is about. I got one response from a section meant to discuss. No reason why it had to be closed. They have a time meter on the threads that automatically close illogically.

Stan, I did stick to discussing it. I doubt a big poster was so much a distraction that we couldnt just talk about the film. Only an airhead would have such an issue. The thread was closed because of its age not because of a damn poster.

and clips are far more media and advertising than a silly image.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The threads are closed automatically by the forum software after a period of inactivity.
This helps with spam issues as well as forum speed and keeps the staff from going insane trying figure out system specs and sorting seemingly similar issues/systems from different posters.
It is how the forum works don't look for it to change anytime soon.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> keeps the staff from going insane trying figure out system specs and sorting seemingly similar issues/systems from different posters.
> It is how the forum works don't look for it to change anytime soon.


Haaaaaaaaaallelujah!


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wrench97 said:


> The threads are closed automatically by the forum software after a period of inactivity.
> This helps with spam issues as well as forum speed and keeps the staff from going insane trying figure out system specs and sorting seemingly similar issues/systems from different posters.
> It is how the forum works don't look for it to change anytime soon.



Thats fine but know that not everybody likes it. Most sites I know dont use this timed meter. I had suspected it but some users were saying it was closed by a mod. You have my vote for its dislike and discomfort. 

Take it as a suggestion.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Deejay100six said:


> Haaaaaaaaaallelujah!


Ameeeen!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Threesom666 said:


> I had suspected it but some users were saying it was closed by a mod.


NOT ALL threads are closed automatically after a long period of inactivity. Some are moderated for good reason, regardless of how the starter feels about it, like your Chrome auto update one. Nothing personal. Sanity has to be maintained somehow.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Tip: Nothing is stopping you from starting your own forum and running it however you like.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Stancestans said:


> NOT ALL threads are closed automatically after a long period of inactivity. Some are moderated for good reason, regardless of how the starter feels about it, like your Chrome auto update one. Nothing personal. Sanity has to be maintained somehow.


Yea but I had no problem with the chrome one because it actually did answer my question. I doubt the chrome auto one has anything to do with differences of specifics or computer. I have other tech support sites I go do and none has this closed thread after a period of inactivity. It feels like it cheats users from a good experience and I would like it to improve because this site has many good dedicated users and contributors.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"Improved" according to whom though? 

I'm quite sure the folks in charge here are doing things they way they want to do them and are quite proud of the way it is working for them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK this subject is now going no where you have been answered by more than one person as to how this works whether you are happy with that is not something we can comment on, things will be staying as is.
The thread is now closed before it becomes a complete mess.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

OP has been warned......


----------

